
Martian Immigration Nightmare - zmitri
https://twitter.com/zarkonnen_com/status/826833214601826304
======
eliaspro
Who says he doesn't want to stand up for people not being able to come home to
the US? I believe he's using his valuable position carefully and picks his
fights wisely. Although standing up for those people is currently the "right
thing to do", it would immediately earn him Trump's opposition which would
endanger his strategic position through which he currently sells renewable
energy, e-mobility etc masqueraded as "American jobs".

